# Step Tub To Full Tub



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

The UPS man brought our new full tub for the 21RS the other day, he finally made friends with Bella our dog too. Now instead of barking at him to scare him, she barks at him to come play.

Anyway, started the swap out today, the old tub and enclosure came out easy enough. Thanks keystone for not building them really well, makes it easier for me to take things apart







. I'll have to make a new front panel since I cut the original in two to get it out. The wheel well is underneath there but won't be in the way, in fact it's the same height as the new platform I need to make so I'll incorporate it into the new platform.

The only problem I've hit so far is the LP lines for the furnace and fridge run through the space where the step in the tub was. I'm going to have to run new longer lines from the main line underneath the trailer and reroute them under or behind the tub. A minor glitch but shouldn't be a big problem.

I'm working on it at work and don't have my camera with me, I'll bring it and get some pics as it moves along.

Mike


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Mike,

I still have that piece if you want it. I damaged one corner a little but you can cover it with trim.
It's in good shape otherwise. It's 16 1/2 x 36. We got a new one with the new tub. 
I can't find the extra plastic rivets though, sorry. Tami says you've already been to Garick anyway.
(I told you they were hard to find). Good luck and have fun. Call me if you need any help.









John


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Hey thanks John, Garick told me they get the rivets at home depot, I have to look into it some more. I may take you up on that piece or make a new one with better access, maybe even to store toilet chemical or something under there.

Mike


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

You know Mike that is interesting, because I looked both in Home Depot and Lowes after doing online searches and neither store carried them. I finally called Garick and they had a whole bag of them in stock in the right color.







I guess I got lucky?

Tami


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Hey Mike:

If it's the black steel gas line you need to get out of the way, it's not terribly hard to cut the line, thread it, and make the turns necessary with pipe nipples & fittings. You would probably only need to do one thread where you cut it.

Just food for thought.

Congrats for taking on a courageous mod


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

California Jim said:


> Hey Mike:
> 
> If it's the black steel gas line you need to get out of the way, it's not terribly hard to cut the line, thread it, and make the turns necessary with pipe nipples & fittings. You would probably only need to do one thread where you cut it.
> 
> ...


It's not the black pipe, they come off of the black pipe under the trailer with 3/8 inch copper tubing to the appliances. After taking a closer look I think one of them has enough slack to be moved to the wall, the other one definitely needs to be longer, I may cut it and extend it or replace the whole thing which is what I'm leaning towards, the fewer fittings the better IMO.

Mike


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

So, with this mod, I would assume a new TT is a lot further down the road. No reason to replace a perfectly good trailer, just keep modding it.









John


----------



## gregjoyal (Jan 25, 2005)

<hijack>

What size tub are people ordering? Camping season is upon us, and we had a new addition to the family over the winter (Marius was born Nov 8, 2007) and he loves playing in the tub... Therefore, the full-size tub is a must-do mod this year!!

My trailer is out at the storage lot, and I'm figuring the tubs must be the same size in the OB trailers?!

Has anyone done this mod on a 28RSS or 28RSDS - I've got a 2004 28RSS and I'm just curious to know if the outdoor shower might be in the way under there?

And last question, are you all ordering the white tub regardless of the 'almond' color already in the bathroom?

</hijack>


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Well one mod leads to another. Now that you have the inside of the bathroom apart you should look into installing foam board in the walls. A couple cans of expandable foam and 20 dollars in foam board and you will have nice solid rattle free, noise resistant walls. Something to think about. Kirk


----------



## Dan H. (Jul 14, 2006)

I am looking forward to seeing some photos, especially of the new platform with the wheel bumb and the rerouted hoses.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

gregjoyal said:


> <hijack>
> 
> What size tub are people ordering? Camping season is upon us, and we had a new addition to the family over the winter (Marius was born Nov 8, 2007) and he loves playing in the tub... Therefore, the full-size tub is a must-do mod this year!!
> 
> ...


The tub size is 24" x 36"
I believe you have a color choice between Parchment (probably the best color match) and White
Here's a link to RV Parts Outlet 
This is for a RH (right hand) model, meaning that the drain is on the right hand side of the tub. Check yours before ordering!

Here are some other links to Outbacker tub mods:
rizfam's tub mod
Chip's tub mod
Insomniak's tub mod

Good luck!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Okay, here's a few pics, I'm not done yet I still have to finish installing the tub, make the new front panel and reinstall the surround.

This is the beauty of a platform Keystone put in there for the tub, Gilligan should be proud










Here's the top of the platform and the replaced/relocated furnace LP line, I had to cut a pretty good sized hole in the wall to get it bent the way I wanted it where it ties into the furnace.










New platform from underneath










Relocated refrigerator LP line, it had enough slack in it to push it against the wall out of the way.










New tub installed, the tub from Dyersonline is a lot nicer than the original, it's coated with fiberglass on the underside and is very sturdy.










I'll put up a few more pics when it's done. Next week it's off for new tires and then home to get cleaned up and ready for the season!!!


----------



## mskyoutback (Jul 27, 2004)

Are you seeing this DH!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Tubs all done, everybody's happy now, no need for a bigger trailer


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Nice job


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

NICE work!!!









MaeJae


----------



## Camper Louise (Aug 7, 2004)

Looks great.
if we still had our 28 RSS that would have been on my newest mod list.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Mike

That mod looks better than a factory option. Great job!!!!!!!

Thor


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Great job Mike!

You should be very proud of yourself. Looks way better than factory


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Great job. While you were at it you should have put some jets in that thing and had the first Outback with a jaquzzi









John


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Looks Awesome!







I really like the little access door on the front panel.

Tami


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Thanks for the kind words everyone!

It looks a lot better today after the DW got in there and cleaned up after me, I made a pretty good mess while I was at it.









Mike


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Nice clean job Mike


----------



## Dobimax (Jan 16, 2007)

Hey...looks like I can fit 2 toddlers in that one! Cool! Nice work!


----------

